# The yes/no diet



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Just heard about this today, apparently its diet severely one day and ignore the diet the next day, any info on this?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've heard about one something like that. It basicly stops your body from going into a starvation mode. When you drastically cut your calories, your body thinks you are starving and slows way down burning calories. This way your tricking it into thinking everything is fine.

The thing is, on the second day you still have to watch what you eat, because you can eat enough the second day to undo what you didn't eat the first day. 

Don't know if that makes sense or not the way I explained it.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Yes, I am diabetic, type 2; there is no intention of starting this diet, I was just adding it for those whom could use it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't think it sounds very healthy at all.


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

I read a study on alternate day fasting. http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/81/1/69
and the summary
http://www.worldhealth.net/p/272,6524.html
They were looking at it because it lead to longer lifespans in rodent and other animals. From my understanding they didn't continue this one very long.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Ooops --- didn't log Husband out first before posting -- this isn't FourDeuce this is MarleneS  sorry about that.

What you might be thinking of is something called calorie-cycling, or calorie shifting diet which is suppose to fool your body into not thinking it is starving when you are trying to loose weight; when you body thinks it's starving it slows your metabolism down so that even though you are eating fewer calories you weight loss slows way down.

The diet was first developed by body builders, which is likely the one Mitch heard about, they do the extreme one where they eat 1500 calories four days a week, and 3-4 thousand on alternating with the low calorie days - it works for them because they work out for hours each day - and on the high calorie days they works out longer and more extremely.

For us non-body building people (I think that's funny because we actually are on a diet because of the body we have built right?)....anyway -- the calorie cycling is 1200 to 1500 for moderate exercise and 1400-2000 for high exercisers. You can use which ever diet has worked in the beginning for you - eat the same foods, just up the calories three days a week. Supposedly works best if you have lower calorie days on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturdays and higher calorie days on Monday Wednesday, and Fridays -- for example.

I think you can learn more about it, and talk to people who it has worked for at www.sparkpeople.com.

Hope this helps.

Marlene


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

moopups said:


> Yes, I am diabetic, type 2; there is no intention of starting this diet, I was just adding it for those whom could use it.


Phew!!!!!!! 

I know that I would alternate between low blood sugar and the shakes, and that comfy DROWSY feeling from high blood sugar!

Only a non-diabetic should try this!!!! :soap:


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Why not simply learn to eat properly?


----------

